# At what milage did you do the egr system on your gen 3 Prius?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I know all Gen 3 Prii will eventually need a complete egr system cleaning and intake manifold cleaning. At what mileage did you have this done? Did you install an oil catch can to prevent it from reclogging?
My 2011 Prius 4 is at 60.5k. Can I make it to 100k or should I do it right away?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> I know all Gen 3 Prii will eventually need a complete egr system cleaning and intake manifold cleaning. At what mileage did you have this done? Did you install an oil catch can to prevent it from reclogging?
> My 2011 Prius 4 is at 60.5k. Can I make it to 100k or should I do it right away?


I'm not a "Prius" driver
I've changed two for other people
Both had very close to 100k


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Track the maintenance book that came with your car on the services should tell you what to have each service done


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> Track the maintenance book that came with your car on the services should tell you what to have each service done


I don't believe this is considered a scheduled service, it should be however with as often common as it needs done


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

islanddriver said:


> Track the maintenance book that came with your car on the services should tell you what to have each service done


This is a design flaw with the Generation 3 Prii. Toyota does not include this in the routine maintenance because including it would be an admission of Toyota's negligence.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> This is a design flaw with the Generation 3 Prii. Toyota does not include this in the routine maintenance because including it would be an admission of Toyota's negligence.


I honestly believe something like a Teflon coating would do wonders for this


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i never did the EGR with 250k on both of my Prii's

i run Lucas fuel system treatment every few tanks of gas and change spark plugs with quality iridium plugs with no problems
and i put K N permanent air filters in all my cars


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i never did the EGR with 250k on both of my Prii's
> 
> i run Lucas fuel system treatment every few tanks of gas and change spark plugs with quality iridium plugs with no problems
> and i put K N permanent air filters in all my cars


Many many videos on YouTube proving fuel system additives do basically nothing.... Save your money


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Many many videos on YouTube proving fuel system additives do basically nothing.... Save your money


if you say so, Lucas has proven to me to be what it says over and over

every thing on you tube is correct?
just like these forums

LMAO


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> if you say so, Lucas has proven to me to be what it says over and over
> 
> every thing on you tube is correct?
> just like these forums
> ...







Prove him wrong ...$500 says you can't



Juggalo9er said:


> Prove him wrong ...$500 says you can't


Marginal results at best


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i see an immediate MPG increase and never have to do these EGR services so that's enough for me, i do not need to debate or bet you on this


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i see an immediate MPG increase and never have to do these EGR services so that's enough for me, i do not need to debate or bet you on this


Any gain you have is more than made up for by the cost of the additives.... There is no debate


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

yeah $11 for a six month quart is killing me for preventative maintenance... end sarcasm


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> yeah $11 for a six month quart is killing me for preventative maintenance... end sarcasm


Tell me
What does it prevent
Carbon build up?


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

yeah its a detergent and and a water remover and supposedly an upper cylinder lubricant

this has brought my lawn equipment and cars back to life with idle problems and choke not working because of the crappy gas we have now mixed with ethanol.

its way easier to add some of this each tank than taking a gummed up carb apart in order to mow the lawn or a generator that will only run with the choke half on, problems solved

what ever is in this stuff it has proven to me it works and like franks red hot, i put that s in everything

i worked as a mechanic for a construction company that had all kinds of eqiupment small and big and this stuff made me a hero more than once by bringing back beat on small motors and trucks back to life


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> yeah its a detergent and and a water remover and supposedly an upper cylinder lubricant
> 
> this has brought my lawn equipment and cars back to life with idle problems and choke not working because of the crappy gas we have now mixed with ethanol.
> 
> ...


Comparing to different things


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Many many videos on YouTube proving fuel system additives do basically nothing.... Save your money


I was getting 15 - 18mpg in my 2003 Toyota Avalon. Ran a can of Gumout. Now get 18 - 22mpg consistently.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SamuelB said:


> I was getting 15 - 18mpg in my 2003 Toyota Avalon. Ran a can of Gumout. Now get 18 - 22mpg consistently.


They've more than been proven to make inconsequential if any changes


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SamuelB said:


> I was getting 15 - 18mpg in my 2003 Toyota Avalon. Ran a can of Gumout. Now get 18 - 22mpg consistently.


This might help.... Jump to the last few minutes


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> This might help.... Jump to the last few minutes


comparing different things

if its on youtube it has to be true,LMAO


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

B - uberlyftdriver said:


> comparing different things


Giving an idea of what to expect.... Pointless to post about every brand of additive


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I cleaned the EGR valve, intake manifold and install an oil catch can when my Prius gen 3 was 160k miles.
I've driven around 1500 miles after that with barely any oil collected in the catch can so far. At the time of doing this service, my car was rattleling at low speeds. It's am fairly easy and low cost diy projects. Don't forget to buy the gaskets at dealership.


----------



## Gearhead43 (Feb 2, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I honestly believe something like a Teflon coating would do wonders for this


You are a mechanic ?? Yet you are failing to understand the nature of this design flaw? ..
Gas treatment does work, yes they improve mileage. BUT.. They do nothing for the increased oil consumption due to the poor placement of the PCV. Some 3rd Gen drivers are losing 2-3 qts of oil in 5000 miles of driving. You think that's normal? NO, it is not. The placement of the PCV causes excess oil to get thrown into the intake manifold, esp. on start ups where it travels directly into the EGR system and into the EGR cooler Gumming everything up with excess carbon. Fuel treatment cleans your injectors and valves, not the intake or the EGR system. An oil catch can will help this situation by removing the oil blowby that's coming from the PCV before it gets back into the intake and the EGR system.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Gearhead43 said:


> You are a mechanic ?? Yet you are failing to understand the nature of this design flaw? ..
> Gas treatment does work, yes they improve mileage. BUT.. They do nothing for the increased oil consumption due to the poor placement of the PCV. Some 3rd Gen drivers are losing 2-3 qts of oil in 5000 miles of driving. You think that's normal? NO, it is not. The placement of the PCV causes excess oil to get thrown into the intake manifold, esp. on start ups where it travels directly into the EGR system and into the EGR cooler Gumming everything up with excess carbon. Fuel treatment cleans your injectors and valves, not the intake or the EGR system. An oil catch can will help this situation by removing the oil blowby that's coming from the PCV before it gets back into the intake and the EGR system.


Not a certified mechanic... but i did build a cruze to push 225hp out a a 1.4l turbo



Juggalo9er said:


> Prove him wrong ...$500 says you can't
> 
> 
> Marginal results at best


Buy a bore scope, check yourself... borrow mine

Marginal at best results

the autism in this thread is off the charts.... bore scopes don't lie


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

So what is the symptom of a bad egr?

My 09 prii just dropped 5 mpg's. I've noticed a slight tremor when driving at times. Iys has 320k on it. Still runs good just those 2 things started happening.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Just did mine at 98K. You could still see through the EGR cooler and all the ports in the intake manifold were clear. I did get a surprising amount of gunk out of both but neither was anywhere close to being a problem. There was maybe a pint of oil right under the throttle body when I pulled that off.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

Soldiering said:


> So what is the symptom of a bad egr?
> 
> My 09 prii just dropped 5 mpg's. I've noticed a slight tremor when driving at times. Iys has 320k on it. Still runs good just those 2 things started happening.


The gen3 is supposed to have more problems with the clogged egr valve. I don't know if inyour gen2 the egr valve system is similar, as the gas engine is a 1.5 liter.


----------

